
Sarah Harrison, the WikiLeaks Editor Who Helped Hide Edward Snowden - jgrahamc
http://www.vogue.com/11122973/sarah-harrison-edward-snowden-wikileaks-nsa/
======
PhantomGremlin
Article body doesn't answer the question posed by the title. Here's as close
as you'll get:

    
    
       Citing “security reasons,” she won’t provide
       specific details about where they stayed during
       the days that ensued, saying only that they
       shared a single, windowless room, did their
       laundry in the sink, watched movies on their
       laptops, and quickly grew tired of airport food.

~~~
unimportant
Aka the shitty airport hotel in the moscow airport while they were waiting on
a decision regarding his stay.

~~~
privong
> Aka the shitty airport hotel in the moscow airport while they were waiting
> on a decision regarding his stay.

The article specifically counters that:

    
    
      There was no sign of them at the lone hotel inside the
      terminal area, which rented out tiny “capsule” rooms for
      about $15 per hour.

------
aburan28
I think WikiLeaks helped Snowden a bit more than getting him out of Hong
Kong/Moscow airport. When Assange was asked a question about how they helped
Snowden get out of the US things got interesting
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=johT3i6XFfc#t=1778](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=johT3i6XFfc#t=1778)

------
justcommenting
I'm glad to see Sarah's courageous acts receiving more positive attention.

------
pan69
Holy schmolies, photographed by ANTON CORBIJN.

~~~
atmosx
Visual director of U2 and Depeche Mode. The guy is kind of a legend in the
field. The website of course is "Vogue", the most widely known fashion
magazine worldwide.

------
yxhuvud
The JavaScript on that site was really irritating to the point that I couldn't
finish reading it. Interfering with srolling makes for a horrible experience
if the user is on a touchscreen.

~~~
microcolonel
I only whitelist scripts per site (I use ScriptBlock when I'm on Chrome, and
NoScript in Firefox). It's not as annoying as you'd think, and makes most
websites significantly better in ways you might never have imagined possible.

Scrolljacking is mostly not an issue, timed advertisements simply don't pop up
in front of you, you don't get those annoying survey popovers. Also, if you
use it correctly, you can avoid the need for an ad blocker(in conjunction with
a /etc/hosts file which excludes advertising domains, such as the one provided
at [http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/](http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/)),
which means that you don't have all of that adblock overhead, which is tens of
megabytes per tab in chrome, in addition to a pile of CSS rules which make
layout also slower.

I use these two on my Acer C720P and it really helps the web not suck as much,
enjoy.

------
mc32
This is off-topic, but wouldn't she be a Snowdenist?

Or is it hipper, more fashinable to add an "a" at the ends of words? Is a
hipsterista cooler than a run of the mill hipster?

~~~
pekk
For some reason it connotes comparison to a militant leftist activist, like a
Sandinista. That doesn't seem like such an inaccurate connotation with respect
to Snowden's supporters.

~~~
mc32
That would seem like an odd thing to do.

Most supporters of Snowden, as well as he, present him as a patriot, a
defender of the constitution in the face of a spying apparatus which has lost
its way. So I would think the last thing they'd want to do is present him and
his associations as militant leftists. Therefore, if the assertion to add "a"
is a kind of nod to leftist activism, that would seem to betray Snowden's
expressed intent.

~~~
pekk
It's a pretty rich comparison which doesn't have to be interpreted negatively
(that is dependent on the observer).

For example, the Sandinistas would likely see themselves as fighting Yankee
imperialism and domestic supporters of the Sandinistas might have an angle of
opposing CIA activity. Especially if you bring Assange into this, you really
are at most a few hops of association away from the literal Sandinistas.

Fitting the "Patriot / Constitution" image in there is a little awkward
because of how those words have been appropriated by the far right wing,
invoking patriotism is also a little awkward with respect to how much
patronage from Russia et al. is involved here.

I don't really care what the word ends up being but it would be convenient to
have a compact word like "Snowdenista" and I'd appreciate it if the term isn't
something pompous and not really indicative like "Patriotic Constitution-
Supporter"

~~~
mc32
I would have to argue against the thought that only people on the right can be
'patriots' Maybe it seems like they are more facile with the word, but people
on the regular left aren't any less patriotic, at least in their minds, than
people on the regular right. The far right, and perhaps far left, might
misappropriate the word, but who cares, it does not take away from other
people's patriotism.

In my mind, the only viable defense for Snowden is a constitutional defense,
else, it would enter treacherous territory, ie. he'd not then be defending
citizen's rights, etc. but rather be exposing state secrets, as it were.

